# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  the ultimate warrior

## bigkev

here ya go iron web..

----------


## bigkev

,

----------


## Mallet

He was definately a big boy! so was his brothers! It's to bad he had to leave the way he did!

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by Mallet_ 
> *He was definately a big boy! so was his brothers!*


Mallet...are you reffering to the Von Erics (Kerry Von Eric...Texas Tornado)? They actually weren't related, the warrior real name is Jim Helwig...he was a body builder who was recruited right out of a gym to be part of a wrestling 4 some called Powerteam USA (Steve Borden "Sting" was also part of that team). Here are a few more pics.

----------


## Pete235

Another...before wrestling.

----------


## Pete235

During his WWF tenure

----------


## Pete235

And one more...the man was dialed!!

----------


## mando

warrior was (is ?)big....any news or pics on the taxes tornado....these are the guys who made me wanna be a bodybuilder when i was akid........

----------


## Mallet

I was just going by what I heard pete!

There's a couple of wwf fanatics at work who were telling me that the tornado became the ultimate warrior and there were actually brothers etc...

then help us out pete! did he die from suicide or something like that? apparently 2 of his brothers commited suicide too?

Not that any of this matters to me! But thanks for setting the record straight!

----------


## bigkev

kevin, kerry and david von erik. kevin died in an automobile accident, the other 2 committed suicide. there father, fritz, died a few years ago of natural causes, he was real old.

sting and warrior where a tag team known as the blade runners when they first came out, stings name was sting, and the ultimate warriors was rock.

----------


## RageControl

I hear warrior lost his marbles. Rumor has it he legaly changed his name to "ultimate warrior"  :LOL:

----------


## Big Tutta

Whats up all. Im wondering if any of you pros out there can help me im 14 years old and weigh 165 punds i wanna start working out now so i can be bigger when i grow up, anyways can you guyz (and girls) give me some good advice on what kinda exercises to do for what day and how long.
thanks 
 :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:   :Strong Smiley:  
ohh i also have the abtronic any one knows is it works or is it jus a another useless peice of shit..
gotta bounce

----------


## Pete235

> _Originally posted by Mallet_ 
> *Not that any of this matters to me! But thanks for setting the record straight!*


Mallet...I wasn't trying to make you look stupid bro, and if I did I'M sorry, really...my apologies. I guess I should have worded that differently. No hard feelings? There's definately none on my end brotha  :Smilie: 

I've been a wrasslin fan since Wrestlemania 1 so I've managed to pic up a nugget of information here and there and hold on to it....god knows why  :Smilie:

----------


## BigPoppaV

Warrior was amazing, I always wondered what the hell really happened with him, he definetly had one of the best (along with Ravishing Rick Rude) physiques with wrestling (back in the day)
he did legally change his name to Ultimate Warrior in the mid 90's
that second pic of him looks amazing, his chest was always underproportioned though.. nonetheless the warrior ruled.

anyone wanna guess his body weight !?!

----------


## bigkev

warriors weight? 235-40?

rick rude was awesome. he died in 98' of an overdose.

----------


## Mallet

No pete, I was glad that you set the record straight, the last thing I want to do is give false information!

Maybe I worded my reply wrong?

Peace pete235! No hard feeling on my end!

I think it's all the cold weather numbing the brain, or it could be all the beer and back bacon that us canadians consume EH!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Pete235

Actually BPV Jim Helwig leagally changed his name to "Warrior" as Titan Sports (WWF) owns the name "The Ultimate Warrior"....thats why he went by Warrior during his brief stint in WCW. Again.....not trying to be a smart ass  :Smilie: 

Kev...the announced his wieght during the "gear" days @ 275lbs and during his return a few years later (he was leaner and harder) @ 260lbs. If he truly is 6'3" 6'4" that's believeable. 

Mallet...no worries bro.  :Smilie:

----------


## BigPoppaV

Hmm.. I always remember him being closer to 6"2-6"3
either way he had a solid build..

btw. Kev, do you know what kind of overdose RR died of ?
just curious

----------


## RageControl

isnt his websight like warrior.com or somethin.
Has his life story on there.
kinda cool :Cool:

----------


## mando

hey rage ! was jus looking at your avatar ....shit arnie still rules !!! no one does that pose better than him !! not even ron...... :Devil Grin:

----------


## RageControl

i got a few in my reserves also ... :Thumps Up:

----------


## Mighty Joe

Jim Helwig won the Mr. Georgia contest here in Atlanta many years ago I have no idea what year. 

Sting was living in Atlanta then and co-owned a gym here with Lex Luger called "Main Event Fitness". Sting has since moved to California.

Rick Rude also lived here in Atlanta
MJ

----------


## kaizenro

Rick Rude died from heart problems, not an OD. Drugs may have led to his death ultimately but it wasn't the diagnosis at time of death. I have no idea what or if he used drugs. He had a pretty natural build to me. I heard he was addicted to pain killers though. Speculation. He was a bump man. I think heart problems ran in the family too. I have no idea if his family used drugs!

----------


## chinups

Warrior was awesome!

----------


## chinups

http://www.ultimatewarrior.com/

----------


## tt333

The Warrior was awsome in the wwf, he tried it with wcw like 3 years before they went down. Does everybody remember him running down to the ring, he was either snorting coke or just did about 2000mgs of test!!! He would fly down there and when he got in the ring he would just bounce off the ropes and then he would shake the ropes. Fucking crazy.

----------


## demetri

the ultimate warrior was huge. When I was a kid I wanted to be just like him, only talk more....well I definately talk more  :Wink:

----------


## POLISH OX 69

Warrior was my favorite! He was definatly on some SHIT! COKE probably ! Or maybe he just had ADHD! But he was hyper as hell. STILL he was one huge MoFO!

----------


## Stormrider

Hulk is still god!

----------


## Antonio

Did the ultimate warrior die?

And how about Tornado texas? Did he die?

----------


## Sicilian30

OH my gosh, man I liked that dude.. gosh was it that long ago??? daum I am getting old..

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Yeah when i was about 10-11 id always watch it heck i stll have his wwf figurines............Post some picks of rick rude and more wwf stars!


Jay

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Andre the biggets wreslter ever......

----------


## Vice

Who were all the members of the Von Erich Family?
Fritz (Adkisson) Von Erich and his five sons: David, Mike, Chris, Kerry, and Kevin.

Where are they now?
David Von Erich - Died February 10, 1984 in Tokyo at age 25, Japan of a drug overdose, although the press was fed a story about intestinal problems. 

Mike Von Erich - Died April 12, 1987 after committing suicide at the age of 23 by overdosing on Placidly, a tranquilizer. 

Chris Von Erich - Died September 12, 1991 at the age of 21 after committing suicide by shooting himself. 

Kerry Von Erich - Died February 18, 1993 at the age of 33 after committing suicide by shooting himself. He has been arrested that day on cocaine possession, violating his probation on another drug charge. 

Kevin Von Erich - Retired from the sport.

Wasn't there another Von Erich brother?
Jack Von Erich died as a child when he was accidentally electrocuted and drowned in a puddle while playing outside.

----------


## the mighty tearlezz

yes guys the ultimate warrior was awesome but sad that he did not stayed long in wrestling .if you want to see what the warrior looks today here is a pic of him

----------


## Expendable

wow, looks good for his age, that's for sure.

----------


## kaizenro

Sting's name in the Blade Runners was Flash. Kerry Von Eric was never the Ultimate Warrior. And when Warrior returned to WCW he looked like the Ultimate Marathon Runner. It was pathetic to see him wear that jacket all the time. When he disrobed, he was built like Ken Jones.

----------


## JillianHyde

Whoever it is that keeps saying Kerry VonErich wasn't ever named "Warrior" is wrong. However, it was The Modern Day Warrior.

And to VICE: Kerry had not been arrested the day he killed himself. He had just found out that he was going to more than likely spend 12 years in prison and with him missing his foot he didn't want to do that. 

An autopsy was done on Rick Rude and he did die from an overdose which led to a heart attack.

And last I heard, from a very good source........The Ultimate Warrior has been living with AIDS for approx. 7 years.

----------


## Demon Deacon

> Whoever it is that keeps saying Kerry VonErich wasn't ever named "Warrior" is wrong. However, it was The Modern Day Warrior.
> 
> And to VICE: Kerry had not been arrested the day he killed himself. He had just found out that he was going to more than likely spend 12 years in prison and with him missing his foot he didn't want to do that. 
> 
> An autopsy was done on Rick Rude and he did die from an overdose which led to a heart attack.
> 
> And last I heard, from a very good source........The Ultimate Warrior has been living with AIDS for approx. 7 years.



What do you mean missing his foot? I heard something about the warrior the other day. I will find it out and post it here.

----------

